# Breeding caves?



## Lalib (Apr 9, 2009)

Is there any good cheap ways to make some nice looking caves :-?


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I think the best cheap and good looking caves are stacks of rocks. They give the natural look that is pretty nearly impossible to do with man-made, have pretty good water flow as you do not want a cave with only one opening, and of course they are fairly cheap. I caution not to have caves with only one opening which can be a magnet for waste to gather in and pollute the tank. Lots of other ideas bouncing around so it is obvious that what I like doesn't fit everyone. Nice thing is there isn't a tank police force to come around and check what you like.


----------



## Lalib (Apr 9, 2009)

Hahaha thanks man i will try that


----------



## bm0589 (Oct 26, 2009)

i have recently made some nice breeding caves for my cichlids.....and it was cheap to do.....i bought a $3 terra cotta flower pot......cut an entrance big enough for the fish to get through.....then used a $4 tube of aquarium safe silicon to glue the same substrate as in my tank so that it blends in.....if you have any fake plants lying around you can glue those to it aswell to make it look more natural.......i did the same to some pvc pipe....and stacked them longways ontop of eachother and they look great!!! hope this helps!!!!!


----------



## Lalib (Apr 9, 2009)

that sounds good i will have to try that


----------



## bm0589 (Oct 26, 2009)

heres a picture o fthem complete....they arent perfect in the future instead of putting just the rocks on the pvc pipe tunnels i think ill put really fine rocks or sand first and then a layer of the larger rocks so it looks mor natural....and im going to glue plants to the next ones i do.....you can see the tunnels i made on the left and the cave on the right....hope this helps!


----------

